# Free Nipple Graft CPT?



## skpartiss (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi,
  Our doctor is doing a reduction mammoplasty (19318).  He also did a free nipple graft and is questioning whether this can be billed seperately.  I cannot find a code for this procedure and was wondering if anyone can give me a hand with this one!  Thanks!


----------



## terridiaz (Oct 27, 2009)

We don't bill the free nipple graft seperate, we include it in the 19318.

Terri


----------



## CVR (Oct 29, 2009)

*Nipple Graft*

19318 includes repositioning of nipple. To remove completely and reattach is a lot more work. Sample test question from the CPRC study guide suggests  billing 19350 for this. My docs feel that this is appropriate, however I have not had the opportunity to bill it --


----------



## CVR (Oct 29, 2009)

*Correction--free nipple graft not sep. billable*

Sorry--the free nipple graft IS inclusive to 19318----per the ASPS


----------



## skpartiss (Oct 29, 2009)

*Thanks!*

Thank you for your help!


----------



## tinaboe (Dec 2, 2009)

*tinaboe*

I agree that it is included with the code 19318 but if it there was a significant amount of work involved I would add the 22 modifier.


----------

